
The first man at trial over a “gig economy” got dismantled on cross-examination - ALee
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/plaintiff-suing-grubhub-admits-lying-on-application-barely-working-his-shifts/
======
anigbrowl
Strange. Class action litigators are usually careful to select a plaintiff
with clean hands that a jury will find easy to sympathize with. This guy
doesn't feel legit and going to trial over such a small amount (as class
status was denied) seems like poor legal strategy.

